

Texting is old school. Pexting looks cooler! - aliencoder
http://www.pext.me

======
striking
So Instagram Direct Message meets MemeGenerator.net. What's special about
this? What's the business plan? Where does the income come from? Or is this
just another one of those silly things that sell out their users in order to
stay alive?

~~~
aliencoder
It finds the best image for your message. Message with images, way more
expressive than plain text. Quite fun to use.

